# [Help Needed] How much wood to buy for a large smoke



## cjgrensted (May 1, 2017)

(As a disclaimer I attempted to search the forums for about 15 minutes before conceding defeat and making a post. I apologize if my searching skills stink and this is a repost.)

I am helping my church with a fundraiser sale of 200 briskets to raise funds for youth missions this summer. The guy that used to head the project started doing bbq for a living and got super busy super fast. As a result, you have the new guy who has only ever smoked a couple of butts, briskets and racks at a time. I am kind of clueless how much of a cord I should buy for this project. We have a couple of handfuls of volunteers who will be bringing their own smokers to help with the project ranging from simple party sized to big bad trailer. I am thinking 1/4 cord would probably cover it, but am thinking 1/2 cord might be better so we don't run out. My fear is that I might be WAY over estimating it. I am in a little over my head here so any wisdom you might share would be very much appreciated.


----------



## crankybuzzard (May 1, 2017)

Well, a lot of it is going to depend on the smoker itself, the weather at the time, and how often you open the door(s).

An insulated pit will be more efficient where as a leaky non-insulated pit will use more fuel.  If the pit is thin walled, you'll lose heat through radiation.  If it's raining on and off, or even steady, that will cause fluctuations in your temp.

Another thing to consider is the cold mass you will be placing into the pit.  THe recovery time may be long and require extra fuel.

It's easy to use wood from the last cook when you bought too much, but it's TOUGH to find smoking wood at 1:00 AM when you're down to the last split.

I'd go with extra, just in case.


----------



## 3montes (May 2, 2017)

It's impossible to gauge this for a lot of reasons many of which were mentioned by buzzard. The type of wood will also factor and how dry it is as well. Different kinds of smokers and unknown weather conditions add up to buy more than you think you will need. Not to mention briskets are long smokes that takes more wood. Best of luck and ask questions as you move along. Sounds like a pretty big project you are taking on.


----------



## cjgrensted (May 2, 2017)

Thanks guys. The variables of smoker size and quality as well as how many times were going to need to stuff their bellies really did me in. I think we'll try a full cord and all off the remaining wood. It's the best bet I can come up with.


----------



## hardcookin (May 2, 2017)

I think that's your best strategy...going with a cord of wood.
As mentioned above it would be almost impossible to figure out how much wood you need.
200 lb of brisket is a lot of meat.


----------

